# The Italian Race



## simple77 (Jul 25, 2003)

Hello Everybody,

I am new into this forum.

I would like to tell you that there is a very important race in Italy called "Giro d'' Italia Vela" that is a race all around Italy.

This race is created by Cino Ricci, the famous skipper of Azzurra ''83 (America''s Cup).

There are 15 identical boats that have to travel all around Italy passing from 17 ports.

There are very famous people who do this regata like Mauro Pelaschier, Paolo Cian (Mascalzone Latino - America''s Cup 2003), Gabriele Benussi, Vladimir Semionov, Rufo.

If you would like to know more about the Race, please take a look at the official web site: www.cinoricci.it or www.velaitalia.net 

Thank you!

Ciao

Simple


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Even with my limited skills with Italian this is a very interesting site. The G34''s that they sail this in are very sophisticated looking designs that look like more advanced and stretched ''Pogo''s''. Do you have an idea why are they called G34''s (34 foot in English units) instead of G102''s (10.20 meters). Do you have any idea how these go to windward as they seem so heavily biased toward reaching?

Thanks for the heads up.
Jeff


----------

